# Hilton Head late August



## janej (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,

I found availablity for the week before school starts in HHI.  Is that a bad time of the year to visit?  Hurricane season?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## JimJ (Jan 9, 2008)

Hurricance season runs June-Nov.  If you worry about that you will never go anywhere.  Late August will still be quite warm at Hilton Head, but that's what you want if you are at the beach.  Crowds won't be quite as bad because some schools start early and vacation season is nearly over.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2008)

Believe it or not, historically, there has been virtually no hurricane season in HHI. Although occasional storms pass by and give HHI a glancing blow with wind and rain, there have been only a few HHI storms in the past 50 years that have hit with anything close to hurricane strength. Even then, the damage was limited. There have been a few scares that resulted in evacuations, but such actions are rare. Most hurricanes from the Atlantic that aim for the Carolinas pass to the north, leaving marvelous weather at HHI.

As for actual hurricanes, the last one to hit HHI with hurricane strength was way back in 1896!

You'll find HHI jammed all summer – until Labor Day weekend, because it's a great time to be there and the risk of a hurricane is very, very, tiny. You'll also find a number of TUGgers who have moved to the HHHI area and I'll join them with a permanent move this summer.  Hurricanes are something to watch for, but not a reason to stay away.

Go and have a great time!


----------



## london (Jan 9, 2008)

*August Hilton Head*

We will be in Hilton Head the week of August 24th...at Port Royal Dunes.

Our last two visits (2005 and 2006) in late August were fine as far as weather was concerned. Hilton Head does not seem get the brunt of any storms.

Weather should be fine, and not quite as crowded as July and first 2 weeks of August.


----------



## borntotravel (Jan 9, 2008)

You'll have a wonderful time and great weather (depending if you can handle the high humidity).  Although, the humitidy shouldn't bother you on the beach, nice breezes.  Those of us that live in the south, generally are accustomed to the humidity - but our Northern friends who visit have a big problem with it.

Of course, in the south, you can get pretty bad afternoon/evening thunderstorms.  But they generally blow over quickly.

Have a great time!


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 9, 2008)

We were there in 2004 just after Hurricane Charlie - which did some damage elsewhere in the state , as we saw on the drive there. It didn't touch HHI but they did get rain I'd imagine.
 That said, it's a good time to go.
Temps will be HOT but that's great at the beach, water will be quite warm (80) too -- . 
ITA with the others, go and enjoy.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dave M said:


> ...... You'll also find a number of TUGgers who have moved to the HHHI area and I'll join them with a *permanent move this summer.*  ......



*Way to go Dave! * 

Is this something that has been planned for a while, and did timesharing have anything to do with it?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2008)

In the thinking stages over 15 years while visiting HHI multiple times annually, mostly as timeshare stays. Had a home built in Sun City, 20 minutes from HHI, which was completed and closed in early December. Will put my current residence up for sale soon and will retire this summer.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dave M said:


> ...and will retire this summer.



*That deserves double claps*!   

I am so very envious, as I am smack dabb in the middle of college tuition years. Second of three starts next year.  

Good Luck.

P.S.
Del Webb is supposed to be building a community here in Houston soon.

.


----------



## dtim (Jan 16, 2008)

*Late August*

The jellyfish tend to get worse in mid - late August.  At least for the past 3 years we have found this to be true.  The weather is usually more humid in August. Also, there is usually more chance of afternoon Thunderstorms.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anytime for us is great time to be on The Island.  Maybe not late January or February or early March.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 16, 2008)

Good for you Dave.  I'm guessing you will keep you GO for the day pass righs?


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave .. If I go to HH this Fall perhaps I'll stay with you instead and watch the Sun City dancing girls.     Congrats.

What is the weather like the first week of October ... I like that time in Williamsburg and assume it will be a bit warmer in HH.  Summer in both places can be quite hot/humid IMO.

Brian


----------



## PGtime (Jan 17, 2008)

*HHI late August*

We have also noticed an increase in jellyfish that time of year; however, I also remember them in Bethany Beach, DE during that time of year.  Growing up, we used to always vacation 10 - 14 days in Bethany and come back home on Labor Day, in time for the school year start.

An answer to jellyfish is meat tenderizer (we always used Adolf's) to remove some of the sting.  Sometimes coating the sting with sand will also help.

Our long term plan (after college for our son) is to retire to HHI.  We bought a place there last year to get our foot in the door.  We go down as often as we can.  I guess it just gets in your blood and you can't wait to go back... 

Congrats on the pending move!


----------



## travelguy (Jan 17, 2008)

The tourist patterns on HHI seem to be changing during the two weeks before Labor Day.  We've noticed that crowds have been way below typical "summer" levels during those weeks and then spike up over the holiday itself, although still not as crowded as years past.  Our life-long friends who are native to HHI agreed that the trend is changing, possibly due to changes in many school schedules.

Bottom line is that the time period right before Labor Day is still Summer weather without the Summer crowds.  A great time to go!


----------



## Janette (Jan 17, 2008)

Dave, we're not waiting on you to have fun. Today is a "curl up and read" day as it is one of our few gloomy days but I've just been to the fitness center for an hour. Got to keep fit to enjoy all the activities. We got Subway sandwiches last Sat and sat in the owner's room at GO to have lunch. What a life!! Jellyfish are a little worse as the water gets warmer but human monsters are a little fewer. Many southern schools start back as early as the first of August. There is no bad time in the low country. We have been very fortunate as far as hurricanes. Just beware that if there is any chance of an approaching storm when you are on HHI, you get out of Dodge fast. You don't want to get caught in that traffic!!


----------

